# Folding Table



## tonka (Feb 14, 2005)

Hello All,

DW and i had a fantastic trip to the okefenokee swamp last weekend,weather was great and no bugs. they have a nice CG at Stephen Foster park on the west side. 
Anyway while having dinner the table fell off on the wall side,naturally kool aid
spilled all over the DW and food flew every where. Has anyone had this problem?

Looking at the metal strip on the table edge its not curved enough to fit down into the strip on the wall. was i supposed to use the leg near the wall? I always kept it folded up and depended on the wall to support the table on that side.
Thanks for all the help ya'll have given me, dave


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

The rail on the wall is just to stabilize the table. It is very lite weight so without that extra support any time you touched the table things could get knocked over.

Use both legs and the rail.


----------



## Castle Rock Outbackers (Jan 18, 2004)

Yeah...when attaching the table, first expand BOTH legs, then at a high angle, insert the table edge into the bracket on the wall. Be sure it is attached when setting the table level by giving a light tug.

Randy


----------



## California Jim (Dec 11, 2003)

Hey David. Happened to us once too. Our trouble was that the table wasn't properly latched into the support bracket. It's an easy mistake to make as you can connect the two easily without actually locking it in.

When you put it back together you need to lift the end of the table up to about 40 degrees so that the table top bracket drops into the wall bracket slot. Then when you set it down you are locked in. I also use only the outside legs and leave the inside leg up.

So far no trouble once I got it right. I even found my 2 year old dancing on it once


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

Jim,

I never can get that darn thing set right! I guess I'll have to "tweak" it a little next time. So the angle "snaps" it into place?

Mark


----------



## Castle Rock Outbackers (Jan 18, 2004)

Well, I would not say "snaps." I would go with "guides."

Randy


----------



## tonka (Feb 14, 2005)

I guess this is very simple and i will look at it when i get home but does the metal on the table fit on top of the metal on the wall or into a lip in the middle of the wall strip? 
I never really looked and just thought it sat on top, kinda hanging onto the wall support . I know what assume means







anyway we really have had fun in the camper, thanks again,dave


----------



## Castle Rock Outbackers (Jan 18, 2004)

If memory serves, the metal lip on the end of the table goes over the lip on the wall bracket.

Randy


----------



## California Jim (Dec 11, 2003)

Yeah, that's the misleading part. You actually CAN just set that bracket down on the top of the wall bracket and it will stay there....until you give it a good bump and toss the cool-aid









Look more closely and you'll see there is a slot that the table side bracket should drop INTO and not ON. Do this and your virtually stain free


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

Yep I always had to make a point to lift the table to about 60 degrees then to set it in the groove. Mostly I used the wall side leg, but if it was set right it wasn't always needed. Do watch the 4 screws through, they need to be tightened every once in a while.


----------



## wendy & chuck (Sep 14, 2004)

And if all else fails, make sure your cool-aid is lemonade.


----------



## Drifter (Aug 22, 2004)

Got it. GROOVY, YEAH.


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

It sounds like an opportunity for a mod.

Any ideas to make it easier????

Thor


----------



## Morrowmd (Feb 22, 2005)

I took the metal strip off the wall and table. I never saw much use in it, the table stands up fine by itself, and we can slide the table out a bit when playing cards for people sitting at the couch.


----------



## BigBadBrain (Aug 26, 2004)

With a 13 year old sitting at the table, I like the stability the strip provides (worried about milk spills more than Kool-aid but if it isn't tied down, he'll spill it).

We detach it for playing cards/games as well.

We will be packing a heavier folding table with us this spring for outdoor use. It is 2.5x6 when unfolded and I even use one of them in my woodworking shop as temporary 'bench' space. They are quite stout and fold up to 2.5'x3'x6" for transport and storage. Onto the front Queen for hauling (adds to tongue wt.) and will be one of the first things out after the awning goes up.


----------



## Drifter (Aug 22, 2004)

Brain,

I assume you have an early '05 23RS. My 23RS has the folding table in the front storage. I also assume you have the tray if you don't have the folding table. If there is enough room above the tray, that might be a mod to consider. Unless you're more than happy with the the way you stow it now.

Just a thought.


----------



## BigBadBrain (Aug 26, 2004)

Drifter,
Yup, we got one of the early 23RS for 05. I like the drawer though, it keeps me from having to go spelunking in that front pass through (I don't fit well anyway). I really never thought about putting the tables in the front storage - for that matter, they could go under the front queen - we have yet to become space hungry so we have lots of options. Can a 2.5ft wide table fit into the forward pass through? I keep thinking it is too small.

BBB


----------



## Drifter (Aug 22, 2004)

BBB,

Sorry I did not get back to you sooner. Took my first trip out this weekend and am still catching up on things.

You won't be able to do the table thing in the ceiling of the front storage with the table you have. The opening is only 29" wide. You could stow it there if you HAD to inserting the table in diagonally through the the opening and then going horizontal with it. But I don't that would be your preferred way to do it.









The table that comes with the 23 is only 22 x 58. Pretty much just a Utility table.

I was also wandering. With the tray, you still got the light in the front storage didn't you?

As for the spelunking, I put a carpet runner in there. When I want somethng in the middle I just pull on the runner until it comes to me.







The draw back there is that everything else comes with it. shy


----------

